# DTG HRM-1 or T-Jet 3 question on Warranty, customer service and print head



## poohbeargirl07 (Mar 15, 2007)

We have narrowed our choices down to these two models and after seeing them in person I have several questions. The first being that DTG offers a two year warranty but we were told Tjet had a lifetime warranty. Has anyone had any experience with either companies warranties or service? We were concerned since the DTG service has to go through SWFMesa whereas the Tjet service goes directly through the US Printscreen company. We were also a little concerned about the cost of shipping the machine in with any necessary problem. My next question involves the difference in the moving printhead versus the moving shirtbed, does anyone have pros or cons on the effect of either or does one produce a more accurate print each time? Thank you for all of your help,

Poohbeargirl07


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

the moving shirtbed will take up more room while the moving printhead will take up less, this is important if you are buying a larger machine but not as much when looking at the smaller models. 

I am not sure if they started selling the HRM-1, I heard something about it might be available on the east coast now, I know the t-3 is for sale. 

Don is a member of these forums and sells the DTG brand machines so he might be able to tell you more about the hrm-1


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

THe HM-1 is available west of the Mississippi right now, and should be shipping in the East in May.

Head moving vs. bed moving - CS is right about the space needed, secondly, our tests show better accuracy - though not a radical difference.

Not certain on the warranty issue as we haven't started shipping them yet.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Not sure who told you the tjet had a lifetime warranty, but they were incorrect. It has a one year warranty, that you can extend to 2 or 3 by purchasing an extended warranty. (995 1 yr or 1800 2 yr)


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, the warranty is 1 year (standard for most DTG machines). However, support is life time.


----------

